# Viewing wills at Probate Office



## apd (1 Feb 2006)

Hi 

I understand it is possible to go into the Probate Office to view/copy wills. Do any solicitors out there know how long after someones death would these be available there?


----------



## MOB (1 Feb 2006)

*Re: Probate Office*

Anything less than 2 months after death would be unusually quick.  

Anything longer than 12 months would be unusually slow (though there might be complexities in the estate which would justify the delay)


----------



## apd (1 Feb 2006)

*Re: Probate Office*

thanks, so 4 months is a "maybe yes, maybe no" scenario.


----------



## Danmo (2 Feb 2006)

Does anyone know how you can check if a will has been registered for probate?


----------



## Ravima (2 Feb 2006)

I just called in to local probate office and was told that probate had not yet issued. if you live too far away, phone and ask if copy will is available. If it is, tehn probate is granted (as far as I know)


----------

